# ACV & Honey= arthritis relief!!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I wish I could find the original thread that I found this on....I'd love to give the OP the credit!

This is the first time I've lived somewhere that has 'winter' in quite a while. I was definitely remembering why during the first couple of months of winter weather too! I was creaky as an old bellows and in enough pain some days that I didn't stir out of my recliner unless forced.

I've always heard that apple cider vinegar is great for lots of stuff but never could take it due to stomach upset. About a week ago I started taking ACV with honey and cinnamon in hot water for a sort of hot 'tea'. A couple of days ago...with snow on the ground....I realized that I wasn't hurting! Not even when the front came in that brought the snow. I haven't changed anything else, so this has got to be it. Thank you, thank you, thank you to whoever it was that suggest to take the ACV with hot water and honey!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The vinegar increases the acid in the stomach thereby helping digest food, just like enzymes would. That decreases inflammation coming from the gut. And that helps with arthritis pain. Cinnamon is also anti-inflammatory due to its use in insulin regulation, but the ACV probably helps more than the cinnamon. Honey is antibacterial which helps kill bad bugs that can increase inflammation. All together, it all helps. Wonderful! So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have terrible indigestion and arthritis, think I'll try and maybe it'll help both problems.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

For the best results, use raw honey and also Bragg's Organic Virgin Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I like to use an old country formula from the hills here in Arkansas. Fill a pint jar with raisins. Then fill the jar with gin. Let it sit a couple of days utill the raisins start to enlarge. Eat 9 raisins a day.

Works for me and a lot of the country folk here.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

that sounds bizarre enough to work, wonder if rum would work, I can't stand gin. I've got some fine moonshine, bet that would work.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Lori, I have not been able to find any "Bragg's Organic Virgin Apple Cider Vinegar". Where do you get yours?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Where I live, you can find this type of vinegar in health food stores and nicer grocery stores, which also sell a good selection of organic bulk, vitamins, etc... We just bought a gallon of it, was $15 (yes, a little ouch, but worth it), today at a store called Central Market (Poulsbo, WA).


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Lori, I have not been able to find any "Bragg's Organic Virgin Apple Cider Vinegar". Where do you get yours?


Got mine at wal-mart.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You can get Braggs from Amazon with free shipping on over $25 order.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was hurting so badly yesterday that I mixed 1 tsp ACV (Wal-mart's label of Great Value) in a cup of hot water (8 oz) with 1 tsp raw honey and one sprinkle of ground cinnamon. This morning I got out of bed without pain!

Needless to say, I will do this again. Any suggestions as to how often? Is it accumulative? Am I putting the right amounts of each in the cup?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Figure that to be a daily ritual .........


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

For those who are interested, don't forget you can make your own apple cider vinegar... It takes months, but I am going to make some this year. 



> I was hurting so badly yesterday that I mixed 1 tsp ACV (Wal-mart's label of Great Value) in a cup of hot water (8 oz) with 1 tsp raw honey and one sprinkle of ground cinnamon. This morning I got out of bed without pain!
> 
> Needless to say, I will do this again. Any suggestions as to how often? Is it accumulative? Am I putting the right amounts of each in the cup?


If it worked, I'd stick to the same amount. No, it isn't accumulative, and you could easily triple the amount safely, according to Bragg's recommendations. Also, be sure and get Virgin Organic Apple Cider Vinegar. If you can order it online, I'd do it. 

Great to hear it worked for you!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I get Bragg's by the gal. at a local Amish health food store. I was REALLY surprised the other day when I saw a huge floor display of Bragg's quarts at KROGERS!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

SueMc said:


> I get Bragg's by the gal. at a local Amish health food store. I was REALLY surprised the other day when I saw a huge floor display of Bragg's quarts at KROGERS!


We buy it by the quart, great savings! If we could find it by the gallon...


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> We buy it by the quart, great savings! If we could find it by the gallon...


We buy ACV from Azure Standard.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

whodunit said:


> We buy ACV from Azure Standard.


The price was $14.25 per gallon at that site for Braggs ACV. What is the shipping like? I hadn't completed an order, so didn't see that part.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

You can also get it at Vitacost.com They have a flat $5 shipping.


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

How much ACV is someone suppose to take?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I usually go with 1tbs for 8oz of water. You could go less, you can't over dose so take what you are fine with drinking....


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Lori, I have not been able to find any "Bragg's Organic Virgin Apple Cider Vinegar". Where do you get yours?


HyVee has it in our area. > Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

MJFarms said:


> How much ACV is someone suppose to take?


We use 2T. in 8 oz. of water along with 1 T of raw honey from your area. > Thanks Marc


----------

